# Purchasing advice for Zebra2 and Hz soundsets



## Dylanguitar (Dec 22, 2022)

I was considering purchasing the Zebra Nordsund Bundle by The Unfinished. Now......I already know it's great from listening to the demos on the website, and it's been on my wishlist for a while. My question is, since already a tad over budget......do I more or less have this base covered by owning Novum, Kult, in addition to all the Hz patches I got with Legacy? It seems like the bundle excels at sort of cinematic grainy textures, which I love. I'm just wondering how much crossover there is from what I own.
​


----------



## Dylanguitar (Dec 23, 2022)

Man you guys and girls make a compelling argument. You pushed me off the ledge. I grabbed the bundle.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Jan 8, 2023)

Dylanguitar said:


> Man you guys and girls make a compelling argument. You pushed me off the ledge. I grabbed the bundle.


Unfortunately the bundle just went on sale a few days ago for less than half of what I paid on sale. Frowny face.
Oh well.... I don't think Matt controls the price of 3rd party vendors. There are worse things in life than only getting a "good" deal on something rather than an "incredible" deal. Wish I would have known though. Could have bought more presets!


----------

